# New Holland c190 track loader



## rock0man (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi , 
Anyone out there brought a current model c190 ( the one with the vertical lights at the front ) at all ? .
I'm curious to see if anyone else is having any faults with thier's .
I am on my second one now , first was a bucket of un-realible crap , the second one seem's ok so far . 

Hope to see some answers here . 

Cheers


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site Rockoman,

I have a C-175, the smaller version of the C-190, with the new style cab.

My loader had an engine with a broken crank shaft, engine was rebuilt under warranty. Other than that I have had no issues, but it still has pretty low hours on it.

What kind of problems have you been having?


----------



## rock0man (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Tom , 
The first one , a c190 ,both track frames leaned inwards , a few bottom rollers went in the first 200hrs , a final drive at around 300hrs ,and then just lots of small issue's , but they where weekly . 
I traded that machine on for a current c190 , touch wood , i have had no drama's with it yet . 
My mate had brought a c185 , that machine nearly broke him , same problems as what i had , he traded it up to the current c190 , he's done a couple of rollers , the track frames are leaning in , a final drive , a transmission pump , 13 o-rings on one of the drives . .
We have both been told that no-one else is having the problems , hence why i'm trying to see if anyone else is having the problems . 
It only seems to be in the larger machines , maybe they have to much power and the rest is not built up to sratch . 
Cheers Jim


----------



## bcplace1 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have multiple units starting with 2 LT 185s and current models c 190s I havnt had any issues like you have and im really happy with the way they performed so far we work 50 hrs a week under fairly tough conditions


----------



## rock0man (Feb 15, 2009)

bcplace1 said:


> I have multiple units starting with 2 LT 185s and current models c 190s I havnt had any issues like you have and im really happy with the way they performed so far we work 50 hrs a week under fairly tough conditions


Hi , thanks for the reply . 
When you say the "current c190" , is that the lastest on ?. The one i'm talking about has a computor dash on your left-hand side pillar , vertical indicator assembly ,pilot control , the front window is curved glass , the new turbo motor . 
I was told here ( in Aus ) that they hadnt been released in America yet due to having so much old stock to sell first .
I've had New Hollands for around 15 years now . The last one , a LS 190 , i put around 10000 hrs on it with minimal problems . 

Just something , stand back behind your machine and have a look at the tracks , see if they are leaning in towards the machine . New Holland said it was a problem that they where having . 

Thanks for your time .


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rock0man said:


> I was told here ( in Aus ) that they hadnt been released in America yet due to having so much old stock to sell first .


I don't know about the c-190's, but I bought my C-175 about 14 months ago, and there was no issue of having to clear out old inventory.

The next time I see one I will pay close attention to the track frames and I will report back.


----------



## rock0man (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi , 
Just wanted to bring this back to the top of the thread .......hoping that someone might see it .
The tracks are 30mm out of level , who know's what its done to the rollers / idlers ?.
11 months on , still having drama's trying to get an answer out of New Holland to repair it . :furious:

Its just beyond a joke now !

Once bitten .......twice shy !

Cheers


----------



## Dirt Pusher (May 20, 2008)

Newhollands are farm machines


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Dirt Pusher said:


> Newhollands are farm machines


So are john deere's


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

same for Case!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rock0man said:


> Hi ,
> Just wanted to bring this back to the top of the thread .......hoping that someone might see it .
> The tracks are 30mm out of level , who know's what its done to the rollers / idlers ?.
> 11 months on , still having drama's trying to get an answer out of New Holland to repair it . :furious:
> ...


I saw one of the 190's yesterday, on the road tracking along from one snow removal site to the next I guess.

I took notice and sure enough, the track frames were bowed in as if the loader were sinking between the tracks.

I looked over my C-175 this afternoon and can't say for certain that I am not getting the same "sag" with my loader.

I'll get it in for service soon and do some checking on level ground and see if I can figure out what is going on.


----------



## rock0man (Feb 15, 2009)

Well .... 20 months on , my machine is still in getting warranty work .
It is beyond a joke now .
They fixed the machine and in the process stuffed the machine .
See what happens on Wed , we have a date with the solicitor .

Ended up buying a Takeuchi tl250 machine , 1200hrs on it now and going well .

Cheers


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear about the bad luck. At least it is under warranty. We rented a c185 I think it was a couple of months ago. We had it for a week and didn't care for it at all. The boom design is awesome, but the machine was junk. Mechanic was out there 2 times to fix it. Mechanic said the booms are the best part of the machine, but they need to be on a different machine. Lol


----------



## rock0man (Feb 15, 2009)

tgeb said:


> I saw one of the 190's yesterday, on the road tracking along from one snow removal site to the next I guess.
> 
> I took notice and sure enough, the track frames were bowed in as if the loader were sinking between the tracks.
> 
> ...


Next time you have your tracks off , put a straight edge to try and line up your drive sprocket and rear idler .

Cheers


----------

